# Bleaching black hair



## Makeupobsession (Aug 10, 2008)

hi guys,

now i know what you are going to say when i tell you that i want to bleach my black hair.

I have been black for prob nearly 2 years. My natural colour is like a golden orangy blonde but stupid me dyed it black. I love my hair black it really does suit me. I go to the same hairdresser everytime and she kills me when i walk in because she knows i loooovvvee blonde hair. BUT i dont want to be blonde all over im thinking BIG chunky foils on top or top half blonde bottom half black but not in a pannel sort of way more like in my layers.

I have bleached my hair before but it burt my scalp so i had to get under the hose and get it off asap because it hurt sooooo bad (that was a home job) iv never had my hair bleached at the hairdressers and iv asked my hairdresser to do it and she really doesnt want to beacause she knows what it does.

At the moment i have black hair with some blonde foils and sum red foils that are slowly going blonde ( they are the most recent foils hence why they are red.) i part my hair sorta to the side and have a side fringe and i want the fringe and sum hair behind it blonde.

How long do you think this will take and also do u think i could bleach my "chunks" at home to speed up the process for the hairdresser or just leave it to her..... HELP ASAP.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 10, 2008)

I'd totally leave it to her. If you're sensitive to the bleach then I wouldn't risk another home job. Going black to blonde is HARD, and you don't want to have it all go hideously orange, so if it was me I'd leave it to the experts





hope this helps!


----------



## vesna (Aug 10, 2008)

I definitely would leave it to the professional so I'd advise not to do it at home. If she's not too happy about doing it then it's because she knows it's risky. Because your hair is so dark she'd probably have to dye your hair in stages by taking you lighter gradually. Ask her about this, she'd probably be happier to do this for you than jump right in there with loads of bleach in one go.


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 10, 2008)

Leave it to the experts hun. Trust me, your hair will turn a hideous orange colour if you try bleaching your hair at home. Have you considered having your hair stripped? Get all the black out, or most of it out and then start gradually getting blonde foils until your hair is healthy enough to handle all blonde. It's a very time consuming and annoying transition, I know, I did it last year!

My hair was almost black (coloured) and we gradually started putting in blonde foils, adding more and more each time I went back, then eventually started using a lighter colour as a base as well as the blonde foils. It took a few months until I and my hairdresser were happy to do blonde all over, and even though I had achieved the colour I wanted, my hair was in SHOCKING condition. It has taken a lot of deep conditioning treatments to get it back to a healthier condition. Also, be prepared for snapping.

But hey, if it's what you want to do..do it, but it do it properly


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 10, 2008)

I agree to leave that drastic color change to a colorist! I would love to see pictures of your new hair color! =)


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 12, 2008)

Bleaching is no joke. It's too risky to do on your own, even if it seems much more convenient to do at home-- trust me you'll achieve much more greater results when your hair is done professionally. (plus it's a lot less stressful when you leave it up to someone who knows what she's doing!)

Good luck! Post pictures if you end up getting it done.


----------



## Makeupobsession (Aug 13, 2008)

Attachment 41698

this what i want to achieve ^^^^^^

it wuldnt let me upload a pic of me but u can c me on my profile page... ta.


----------



## Nick007 (Aug 13, 2008)

That's cute and I would leave it to her. I had my hair like that for about a year and a half.


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 13, 2008)

i would just leave it to her... you don't want to do anything bad to your hair..


----------

